# RAID drive gone from /dev list



## SCCMrB (Feb 1, 2016)

After a hard reboot of a FreeBSD 9.3 system (it was frozen, no KB and couldn't SSH) I received the error:


```
THE FOLLOWING FILE SYSTEM HAD AN INCONSISTENCY
ufs: /dev/da0 (/users)
Unknown Error: help!
```

Then it throws me into single user mode.

This is a virtual drive managed by an LSI 9271-8i controller.  It's a RAID 5 of SSDs and the home screen of the webbios for the LSI controller shows all drives are "online" and green and the virtual drive is "Optimal".  I performed a consistency check via the LSI webbios but it didn't seem to solve anything.  I can't `fsck` it because it's not there in /dev  The LSI's firmware is 3.240.05-2282

When I `ls /dev/da*` it can't find anything with "da" and a full `ls /dev/` doesn't show the da0 device.  How do I get this to show up again?  It's worked fine for several years without issue.


----------



## usdmatt (Feb 1, 2016)

Is it possible to post the full `dmesg` output.


----------



## SCCMrB (Feb 1, 2016)

Here is the output from dmesg.boot


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.3-STABLE #4 r269119M: Sat Jul 26 07:14:57 MDT 2014
    root@staff.skaggscatholiccenter.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
gcc version 4.2.1 20070831 patched [FreeBSD]
CPU: AMD Opteron(TM) Processor 6220                  (3000.06-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x600f12  Family = 0x15  Model = 0x1  Stepping = 2
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x1e98220b<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,MON,SSSE3,CX16,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX>
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1c9bfff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,XOP,SKINIT,WDT,LWP,FMA4,NodeId,Topology,PCXC,PNXC>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 68719476736 (65536 MB)
avail memory = 66436743168 (63359 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <050713 APIC1633>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 16 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 2 package(s) x 8 core(s)
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID: 32
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID: 33
cpu2 (AP): APIC ID: 34
cpu3 (AP): APIC ID: 35
cpu4 (AP): APIC ID: 36
cpu5 (AP): APIC ID: 37
cpu6 (AP): APIC ID: 38
cpu7 (AP): APIC ID: 39
cpu8 (AP): APIC ID: 64
cpu9 (AP): APIC ID: 65
cpu10 (AP): APIC ID: 66
cpu11 (AP): APIC ID: 67
cpu12 (AP): APIC ID: 68
cpu13 (AP): APIC ID: 69
cpu14 (AP): APIC ID: 70
cpu15 (AP): APIC ID: 71
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 2.1> irqs 24-55 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <SMCI > on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of fec00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of ffb80000, 80000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fec10000, 20 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of ffe50000, e060 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, dff00000 (3) failed
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu8: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu9: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu10: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu11: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu12: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu13: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu14: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu15: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 52 at device 2.0 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
LSI MegaRAID SAS FreeBSD mrsas driver version: 6.603.00.00
mrsas0: <LSI Thunderbolt SAS Controller> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xfeb9c000-0xfeb9ffff,0xfebc0000-0xfebfffff irq 24 at device 0.0 on pci8
mrsas0: Internal command timed out after 180 seconds.
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 52 at device 4.0 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
igb0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.3.10> port 0xd400-0xd41f mem 0xfea60000-0xfea7ffff,0xfea40000-0xfea5ffff,0xfea1c000-0xfea1ffff irq 44 at device 0.0 on pci7
igb0: Using MSIX interrupts with 2 vectors
igb0: Ethernet address: 00:25:90:85:f8:be
igb1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.3.10> port 0xd800-0xd81f mem 0xfeae0000-0xfeafffff,0xfeac0000-0xfeadffff,0xfea9c000-0xfea9ffff irq 45 at device 0.1 on pci7
igb1: Using MSIX interrupts with 2 vectors
igb1: Ethernet address: 00:25:90:85:f8:bf
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 54 at device 11.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <PCI-PCI bridge> mem 0xfe1e0000-0xfe1fffff irq 32 at device 0.0 on pci2
pci3: <PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 32 at device 4.0 on pci3
pci6: <PCI bus> on pcib5
pcib6: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 33 at device 5.0 on pci3
pci5: <PCI bus> on pcib6
igb2: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.3.10> mem 0xfe300000-0xfe3fffff,0xfe2fc000-0xfe2fffff irq 33 at device 0.0 on pci5
igb2: Using MSIX interrupts with 2 vectors
igb2: Ethernet address: a0:36:9f:23:2c:50
igb3: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.3.10> mem 0xfe500000-0xfe5fffff,0xfe4fc000-0xfe4fffff irq 34 at device 0.1 on pci5
igb3: Using MSIX interrupts with 2 vectors
igb3: Ethernet address: a0:36:9f:23:2c:51
igb4: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.3.10> mem 0xfe700000-0xfe7fffff,0xfe6fc000-0xfe6fffff irq 35 at device 0.2 on pci5
igb4: Using MSIX interrupts with 2 vectors
igb4: Ethernet address: a0:36:9f:23:2c:52
igb5: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.3.10> mem 0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff,0xfe8fc000-0xfe8fffff irq 32 at device 0.3 on pci5
igb5: Using MSIX interrupts with 2 vectors
igb5: Ethernet address: a0:36:9f:23:2c:53
pcib7: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 32 at device 8.0 on pci3
pci4: <PCI bus> on pcib7
ahci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xc000-0xc007,0xb000-0xb003,0xa000-0xa007,0x9000-0x9003,0x8000-0x800f mem 0xfe0fa400-0xfe0fa7ff irq 22 at device 17.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.10 with 4 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ohci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfe0f6000-0xfe0f6fff irq 16 at device 18.0 on pci0
usbus0 on ohci0
ohci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfe0f7000-0xfe0f7fff irq 16 at device 18.1 on pci0
usbus1 on ohci1
ehci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe0fa800-0xfe0fa8ff irq 17 at device 18.2 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci0
ohci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfe0f8000-0xfe0f8fff irq 18 at device 19.0 on pci0
usbus3 on ohci2
ohci3: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfe0f9000-0xfe0f9fff irq 18 at device 19.1 on pci0
usbus4 on ohci3
ehci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe0fac00-0xfe0facff irq 19 at device 19.2 on pci0
usbus5: EHCI version 1.0
usbus5 on ehci1
atapci0: <ATI IXP700/800 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xff00-0xff0f at device 20.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfc000000-0xfcffffff,0xfd7fc000-0xfd7fffff,0xfd800000-0xfdffffff irq 20 at device 4.0 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device
ohci4: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfe0fb000-0xfe0fbfff irq 18 at device 20.5 on pci0
usbus6 on ohci4
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xd0800-0xd17ff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen0.1: <ATI> at usbus0
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <ATI> at usbus1
uhub1: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2
uhub2: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <ATI> at usbus3
uhub3: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <ATI> at usbus4
uhub4: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <ATI> at usbus5
uhub5: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <ATI> at usbus6
uhub6: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub1: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub3: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub4: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub5: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
cd0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus6 target 1 lun 0
cd0: <MATSHITA DVD-ROM UJ8B0AC 1.00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: Serial Number YM02 027202
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
ada0: <INTEL SSDSC2BB120G4 D2010350> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number BTWL321100MV120LGN
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 114473MB (234441648 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
da0 at mrsas0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <LSI MR9271-8i 3.24> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device
da0: Serial Number 0079c310239ee0641b202bf008b00506
da0: 150.000MB/s transfers
da0: 3812800MB (7808614400 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 486063C)
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #10 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #14 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #8 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #15 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #9 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #11 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #12 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #13 Launched!
Swap zone entries reduced from 8135249 to 5423499.
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1500030902 Hz quality 800
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
ugen0.2: <Kb> at usbus0
ukbd0: <Kb KVM -COMPOSITE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0: <Kb KVM -COMPOSITE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ugen3.2: <Winbond Electronics Corp> at usbus3
ums1: <Winbond Electronics Corp Hermon USB hidmouse Device, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.01, addr 2> on usbus3
ums1: 3 buttons and [Z] coordinates ID=0
ukbd1: <Winbond Electronics Corp Hermon USB hidmouse Device, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.01, addr 2> on usbus3
kbd3 at ukbd1
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
```


----------



## usdmatt (Feb 1, 2016)

Hmm well that's strange. It seems to report the device as da0 with the correct details and size during boot. But then the device is not /dev once booted with no obvious errors reported...


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Feb 1, 2016)

devfs(5) not mounted for some reason?

Juha


----------



## SCCMrB (Feb 1, 2016)

Ok So I fixed it.  I ran "`mfiutil show volumes`" and it reported back "mfid0" instead of "da0".  So on a wild hunch I did an `ls` of /dev and found "mfid0" listed.  On an equally wild hunch I went into my fstab and changed it to "/dev/mfid0     /users    ...(all the other stuff)" and rebooted.  It came up, found some bad blocks and mounted it as it should!  I've never seen this before because I've rebooted this server several times just to clear things out and it's never switched ids like this before.  Weird stuff.


----------



## tingo (Feb 1, 2016)

Wild guess; you upgraded something (FreeBSD, LSI firmware) a while ago and forgot about it?


----------

